# Fehlendes ExportWizard-Icon



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen ExportWizard geschrieben und implementiert. Nun möchte ich das Icon dieses Wizards ändern. Dazu habe ich geschaut welche Auflösung und welches Dateiformat das Defaulticon besitzt.
Also habe ich ein eigene gif-Datei eingefügt (16x16 Pixel) und den Namen in der plugin.xml abgeändert. Leider erscheint nun garkein Icon mehr. Auch wenn ich versuche wieder das Defaulticon zu benutzen wird nichts angezeigt. Woran kann sowas liegen? Ich kann es mir nicht erklären und Google konnte es bis jetzt auch nicht.

Gruß manuche


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

hast du deinen icons-ordner auch mit exportiert? sprich in der build.properties mit angegeben?


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

jup! Das ist ja das komische. Es ging am Anfang ja mit dem Default-Icon. Dann hab ich mein eigenes genommen, was dann nicht mehr funktioniert hat und anschliessend wieder das Default-Icon, was dann plötzlich auch nicht mehr funktionierte... Könnte es evtl an den DPI liegen o.ä.?


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

wenn jetzt das default icon nicht mehr funzt, dann is irgendwas andres kaputt. zeig mal bitte deine plugin.xml, build.properties und sag mir wo in deinem projekt das icon liegt


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

build.properties:
[xml]source.. = src/
output.. = bin/
bin.includes = .,\
               plugin.xml,\
               META-INF/,\
               icons/[/xml]
plugin.xml:
[xml]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<?eclipse version="3.4"?>
<plugin>
   <extension
         id="de.ooexport"
         name="Protokoll Export"
         point="org.eclipse.ui.exportWizards">
      <wizard
            category="org.xmind.ui.exportWizards"
            class="de.ooexport.wizards.OOExportWizard"
            icon="icons/logo16x16.gif"
            id="de.ooexport.wizards"
            name="Protokoll Export">
      </wizard>
   </extension>
</plugin>[/xml]
Die .gif-Dateien liegen im Ordner icons, welcher sich auf der gleichen Ebene wie der src Ordner befindet. Das ist aber Standard und da hab ich auch nichts verändert.


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

hmm sieht eigentlich korrekt aus ...

ich hab grad mal n eigenen erstellt und n jpg ebenfalls in meinem plugin im ordner icons reingesetzt. Wird akurat angezeigt.

Also die Kategorie + Exportereintrag werden angezeigt, nur halt nicht das icon richtig?

probier mal ein refresh+clean und starte nochmal

wenn das nicht geht, schau nochmal GENAU nach irgendwelchen tippfehlern


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

"-refresh -clean"? Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Liste mit den ganzen Startup Parametern?


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

nein kein startup, du solltest dein projekt in eclipse mal refreshen und über projekt->clean ein clean der gebauten resourcen erzwingen.


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

Achso... Aber weder das eine noch das andere funktioniert!
Wenn ich die plugin.xml in eclipse öffne wird mir unter dem Reiter "Extansions" auch das richtige Icon angezeigt! Nur halt nicht wenn ich das plugin teste! Das soll mal einer verstehen... oO


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

ok noch ein versuch 

Öffne den Run-Dialog, wechsle auf den Reiter "Configuration" und klick "Clear the configuration area before launching" und für dein Programm nochmal aus.

Wenn auch das nichts hilft probier mal im Reiter "Main" -> "Workspace Data" die Checkbox "clear"

das haut dir aber deinen testing workspace weg, falls da also irgendwelche Daten drinliegen, die du gerne aufheben würdest, sicher sie vorher weg


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

Danke für deine Bemühungen Vayu aber es soll irgendwie nicht sein...  Ist zumindest nur ein kleines Übel


----------



## Vayu (8. Jun 2009)

ich bin jetzt auch mit meinem latein am ende ^^ wüsst echt nicht mehr woran es noch liegen könnt.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2009)

Funktioniert es in einer Self Hosted Environment und erst beim export nicht mehr, oder funktioniert es überhaupt nicht?


----------



## manuche (8. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert es in einer Self Hosted Environment und erst beim export nicht mehr, oder funktioniert es überhaupt nicht?


Es funktioniert überhaupt nicht! Das ist ja das komische...


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2009)

Kontrollier mal die Groß-Kleinschreibung. Im Plugin Editor dürfte es auf Windows Systemen egal sein(also funktionieren), zur Laufzeit aber nicht mehr.


----------



## manuche (9. Jun 2009)

Habs nochmal kontrolliert! Passt alles! Allerdings hab ich mir angewöhnt sowieso immer alles klein zu schreiben... Ärgerlich!

Hab mal geschaut. Die Funktion "public static ImageDescriptor getImageDescriptor(String path)" aus meiner Activator-Klasse wird nie aufgerufen! Kann das des Rätsels Lösung sein?


----------



## Vayu (9. Jun 2009)

hm nein, weil dein Activator damit doch gar nichts am Hut hat. Was natürlich sein kann, dass dein Plugin zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht fertig geladen ist ... 

Ist dein Haken in der plugin.xml gesetzt, der sagt "Activate this plug-in when one of its classes is loaded"

ansonsten schau mal hier

Help -> About Eclipse -> Configuration Details 

und sich mal nach dem Abschnitt "*** Plug-in Registry:"
nach deinen plugin und schau welcher Status dahinter steht

probier mal bevor du den export wizard aufrufst deinen editor/view oder was auch immer du in dem plug-in machst aufzurufen und starte dann mal den export wizard.


----------



## manuche (9. Jun 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> Ist dein Haken in der plugin.xml gesetzt, der sagt "Activate this plug-in when one of its classes is loaded"


ist gesetzt!



			
				*** Plug-in Registry: hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nach deinen plugin und schau welcher Status dahinter steht


de.ooexport (1.0.3) "BesprechungsprotokollExport Plug-in" [Wird gestartet]



Vayu hat gesagt.:


> probier mal bevor du den export wizard aufrufst deinen editor/view oder was auch immer du in dem plug-in machst aufzurufen und starte dann mal den export wizard.


Es ist ein plugin für XMind, welches aus einer Mind Map eine OpenOffice Dokument generiert. Eine Arbeitsmappe in XMind ist eh schon offen falls du das meinst! Das Plugin implementiert nichts weiter, als einen einzigen ExportWizard.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2009)

Miste mal zur Sicherheit deine Launch Configuration aus. Mach ein deselect all in dem Tab in dem du die PlugIn Konfiguration festlegen kannst, selektiere dein PlugIn und dann add required.


----------



## semtv (17. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte gerade ein ähnliches Problem. Hab in der Plugin.xml die ID geändert. Das Programm funktionierte zwar, aber die Icons wurden nicht angzeigt. Der Grund war, dass ich in der Klasse Activator "public static final String PLUGIN_ID =" nicht abgeändert habe. Dadurch war es der Methode getImageDescriptor nicht möglich den korrekten ImageDescriptor zurück zu geben.

Gruß
semtv


----------



## manuche (18. Jun 2009)

Hallo semtv,

ich habe unter PLUGIN_ID das gleiche stehen wie in der plugin.xml unter dem Punkt Extansion (siehe dieser Thread - 5. Post)... Oder muss das ".wizards" etwa noch dahinter???
Hab das ganze mal mit einem neuen Projekt getesetet. Da kann ich ohne Probleme die Icons vertauschen...

edit: *Des Rätsels Lösung:* In der plugin.xml habe ich unter dem Punkt Extansion nur noch den Extensionpoint für ExportWizards stehen. D.h. ich habe sowohl den Unterpunkt Name als auch den Unterpunkt ID völlig rausgelöscht und es geht!!!


----------

